# Cooden Meet 2018. (Yep, it's early but I don't care!!)..........................



## Smiffy (Jun 20, 2017)

*Friday 22nd June*.
36 holes, coffee bacon roll, 18 hole team event, ham egg and chip lunch (probably the best ham, egg and chips you'll have anywhere) followed by 18 hole individual stableford.
Evening meal will be a barbecue if the club get their arse in gear and buy a new one, or two course meal.
Cost approx Â£70.00.
Sunshine guaranteed.

*SMIFFY
FISH
PAPAS1982
CHRISD
NORRIN RADD
DANDO
HERONSGHYLL
ROBIN
GUY*


----------



## Midnight (Jun 20, 2017)

Yes please mate


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 20, 2017)

I'm in Rob

Have you got a date for next years Auld Pharts while you are at it?
&#128526;&#128077;


----------



## sandmagnet (Jun 20, 2017)

Rob any chance please


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 20, 2017)

*SMIFFY
FISH
PAPAS1982
CHRISD
NORRIN RADD
DANDO
HERONSGHYLL
ROBIN
GUY
MIDNIGHT
PHILTHEFRAGGER
SANDMAGNET
BLUE IN MUNICH

*Sorted for the technically ineptâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦..


----------



## Leftie (Jun 20, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



*SMIFFY
FISH
PAPAS1982
CHRISD
NORRIN RADD
DANDO
HERONSGHYLL
ROBIN
GUY
MIDNIGHT
PHILTHEFRAGGER
SANDMAGNET
BLUE IN MUNICH
LEFTIE
DHAN
*

Click to expand...

Oh. Hang on a minute. *Sandmagnet!!!!!!* How the heck did Dave get on the list?  Might have second thoughts about this now :mmm:


----------



## chrisd (Jun 20, 2017)

Leftie said:



			Oh. Hang on a minute. *Sandmagnet!!!!!!* How the heck did Dave get on the list?  Might have second thoughts about this now :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

I think he has misread the thread and thinks it 2015!   :smirk:

( it'll be good to see him again to be fair)


----------



## sandmagnet (Jun 20, 2017)

Listen here bruce&#129296;&#128557; you 2 Chris ....still waiting for my game at sundbrige park where all the strange folk play.


----------



## heronsghyll (Jun 20, 2017)

Smiffy said:



*Friday 22nd June*.
36 holes, coffee bacon roll, 18 hole team event, ham egg and chip lunch (probably the best ham, egg and chips you'll have anywhere) followed by 18 hole individual stableford.
Evening meal will be a barbecue if the club get their arse in gear and buy a new one, or two course meal.
Cost approx Â£70.00.
Sunshine guaranteed.

*SMIFFY
FISH
PAPAS1982
CHRISD
NORRIN RADD
DANDO
HERONSGHYLL
ROBIN
GUY*

Click to expand...

Wonderful - it's in the diary.


----------



## sandmagnet (Jun 20, 2017)

Gotta be honest be good to go to a meet again! It's all about the midnights flop irons and watch a guy eat that much.


----------



## Midnight (Jun 20, 2017)

sandmagnet said:



			Gotta be honest be good to go to a meet again! It's all about the midnights flop irons and watch a guy eat that much.
		
Click to expand...

Be good to catch up mate. You will be pleased to know the irons are still flying high mate &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 20, 2017)

Smiffy
fish
papas1982
chrisd
norrin radd
dando
heronsghyll
robin
guy
midnight
philthefragger
sandmagnet
blue in munich
anotherdouble


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 20, 2017)

*1 smiffy
2 fish
3 papas1982
4 chrisd
5 norrin radd
6 dando
7 heronsghyll
8 robin
9 guy
10 midnight
11 philthefragger
12 sandmagnet
13 blue in munich
14 leftie
15 dhan
16 anotherdouble*


----------



## Golfmmad (Jun 20, 2017)

Somebody add me to the list please......please!

:cheers:


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 21, 2017)

Golfmmad said:



			Somebody add me to the list please......please!
		
Click to expand...

*1 Smiffy
2 Fish
3 Papas1982
4 Chrisd
5 Norrin Radd
6 Dando
7 Heronsghyll
8 Robin
9 Guy
10 Midnight
11 Philthefragger
12 Sandmagnet
13 BlueinMunich
14 Leftie
15 Dhan
16 Anotherdouble
17 Golfmmad*


----------



## Swingalot (Jun 21, 2017)

1 Smiffy
2 Fish
3 Papas1982
4 Chrisd
5 Norrin Radd
6 Dando
7 Heronsghyll
8 Robin
9 Guy
10 Midnight
11 Philthefragger
12 Sandmagnet
13 BlueinMunich
14 Leftie
15 Dhan
16 Anotherdouble
17 Golfmmad
18 Swingalot

Got to be done, cracking day.


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 22, 2017)

1 Smiffy
 2 Fish
 3 Papas1982
 4 Chrisd
 5 Norrin Radd
 6 Dando
 7 Heronsghyll
 8 Robin
 9 Guy
 10 Midnight
 11 Philthefragger
 12 Sandmagnet
 13 BlueinMunich
 14 Leftie
 15 Dhan
 16 Anotherdouble
 17 Golfmmad
 18 Swingalot
19 Paperboy


----------



## PieMan (Jun 22, 2017)

1 Smiffy
 2 Fish
 3 Papas1982
 4 Chrisd
 5 Norrin Radd
 6 Dando
 7 Heronsghyll
 8 Robin
 9 Guy
 10 Midnight
 11 Philthefragger
 12 Sandmagnet
 13 BlueinMunich
 14 Leftie
 15 Dhan
 16 Anotherdouble
 17 Golfmmad
 18 Swingalot
19 Paperboy
20 PieMan


Hopefully will get more than 1 playing partner who's a team player...................!!!


----------



## Fish (Jun 22, 2017)

PieMan said:



			Hopefully will get more than 1 playing partner who's a team player...................!!!  

Click to expand...

I can be bought &#128540;&#128176;&#128176;&#128176;


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 22, 2017)

PieMan said:



*1 Smiffy
 2 Fish
 3 Papas1982
 4 Chrisd
 5 Norrin Radd
 6 Dando
 7 Heronsghyll
 8 Robin
 9 Guy
 10 Midnight
 11 Philthefragger
 12 Sandmagnet
 13 BlueinMunich
 14 Leftie
 15 Dhan
 16 Anotherdouble
 17 Golfmmad
 18 Swingalot
19 Paperboy
20 PieMan*


Hopefully will get more than 1 playing partner who's a team player...................!!!  

Click to expand...

I wish you bloody people would put it in *BOLD* like I do!!


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 22, 2017)

Fish said:



			I can be bought &#128540;&#128176;&#128176;&#128176;
		
Click to expand...

Aye aye. What's your game then matey


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 22, 2017)

Smiffy, can you put this on yer holiday list at work now and get it witnessed and take a photo copy in triplicate and stick one on the staff notice board,  one for your files and one in a bank vault, just in case :thup:


----------



## grumpyjock (Jun 28, 2017)

heronsghyll said:



			Wonderful - it's in the diary.
		
Click to expand...

If this is after FP then yes please.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 29, 2017)

grumpyjock said:



			If this is after FP then yes please.
		
Click to expand...

This is on the Friday following the FP meet mate, so falls within the same week?
*
1 Smiffy
2 Fish
3 Papas1982
4 Chrisd
5 Norrin Radd
6 Dando
7 Heronsghyll
8 Robin
9 Guy
10 Midnight
11 Philthefragger
12 Sandmagnet
13 BlueinMunich
14 Leftie
15 Dhan
16 Anotherdouble
17 Golfmmad
18 Swingalot
19 Paperboy
20 PieMan
21 Grumpyjock*


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 12, 2018)

*1 Smiffy
2 Fish
3 Papas1982
4 Chrisd
5 Norrin Radd
6 Dando
7 Heronsghyll
8 Robin
9 Guy
10 Midnight
11 Philthefragger
12 Sandmagnet
13 BlueinMunich
14 Leftie
15 Dhan
16 Anotherdouble
17 Golfmmad
18 Swingalot
19 Paperboy
20 PieMan
21 Grumpyjock
22 FullThrottle
23 Lurch*


----------



## Leftie (Feb 21, 2018)

Added a mate of mine Smiffy, if that's OK.  At the moment he is 75% certain that he can make it.



Smiffy said:



*1 Smiffy
2 Fish
3 Papas1982
4 Chrisd
5 Norrin Radd
6 Dando
7 Heronsghyll
8 Robin
9 Guy
10 Midnight
11 Philthefragger
12 Sandmagnet
13 BlueinMunich
14 Leftie
15 Dhan
16 Anotherdouble
17 Golfmmad
18 Swingalot
19 Paperboy
20 PieMan
21 Grumpyjock
22 FullThrottle
23 Lurch
24 AndyN*

Click to expand...


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 22, 2018)

Leftie said:



			Added a mate of mine Smiffy, if that's OK.  At the moment he is 75% certain that he can make it.
		
Click to expand...

No problem at all Rog


----------



## 94tegsi (Mar 1, 2018)

Go on then, lets complete my golfing diary for the year if you have space? 

What do people normally do for accommodation, stay both the Thursday and Friday night?


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 1, 2018)

94tegsi said:



			Go on then, lets complete my golfing diary for the year if you have space? 

What do people normally do for accommodation, stay both the Thursday and Friday night?
		
Click to expand...

Generally I think the Fish is the only one who camps out. Think he has got friendly with some star fish prawns and other crustaceans in the local refreshment centres


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 1, 2018)

Fish has a nice B&B he goes to about a 20 minute walk to the pubs for a few shandy's and a Ruby.

Depending on what I'm working I may head down the day before.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 2, 2018)

94tegsi said:



			Go on then, lets complete my golfing diary for the year if you have space? 

What do people normally do for accommodation, stay both the Thursday and Friday night?
		
Click to expand...

_*1 Smiffy
2 Fish
3 Papas1982
4 Chrisd
5 Norrin Radd
6 Dando
7 Heronsghyll
8 Robin
9 Guy
10 Midnight
11 Philthefragger
12 Sandmagnet
13 BlueinMunich
14 Leftie
15 Dhan
16 Anotherdouble
17 Golfmmad
18 Swingalot
19 Paperboy
20 PieMan
21 Grumpyjock
22 FullThrottle
23 Lurch
24 AndyN
25 94tegsi
*_
You're number 25 again! There's an omen. 25 points morning and afternoon.....


----------



## Chisteve (Mar 2, 2018)

Can you add me please


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 2, 2018)

Chisteve said:



			Can you add me please
		
Click to expand...

_*1 Smiffy
2 Fish
3 Papas1982
4 Chrisd
5 Norrin Radd
6 Dando
7 Heronsghyll
8 Robin
9 Guy
10 Midnight
11 Philthefragger
12 Sandmagnet
13 BlueinMunich
14 Leftie
15 Dhan
16 Anotherdouble
17 Golfmmad
18 Swingalot
19 Paperboy
20 PieMan
21 Grumpyjock
22 FullThrottle
23 Lurch
24 AndyN
25 94tegsi
26 Chisteve*_


----------



## 94tegsi (Mar 2, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			You're number 25 again! There's an omen. 25 points morning and afternoon.....

Click to expand...

In total?! 


Really sorry Smiffy, not a good start, just went to book time off for this and have realised, I _may _have something else on this weekend already 

Can you remove me until I can get confirmation of my plans for this weekend over the next few days?! 

Again, apologies. 

Martin


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 2, 2018)

94tegsi said:



			In total?! 


Really sorry Smiffy, not a good start, just went to book time off for this and have realised, I _may _have something else on this weekend already 

Can you remove me until I can get confirmation of my plans for this weekend over the next few days?! 

Again, apologies. 

Martin
		
Click to expand...

What a tosser!!!


----------



## 94tegsi (Mar 2, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			What a tosser!!!


Click to expand...

You're not wrong!!


----------



## spongebob59 (Apr 10, 2018)

Going to be down that way so trying to negotiate a day pass, so can I go down as a possible ?


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 28, 2018)

*1 Smiffy
2 Fish
3 Papas1982
4 Chrisd
5 Norrin Radd
6 Dando
7 Heronsghyll
8 Robin
9 Guy
10 Midnight
11 Philthefragger
12 Sandmagnet
13 BlueinMunich
14 Leftie
15 Dhan
16 Chisteve
17 Golfmmad
18 Swingalot
19 Paperboy
20 PieMan
21 Grumpyjock
22 FullThrottle
23 Lurch
24 AndyN
**

Possible
Spongebob59*


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 28, 2018)

myself and Lurch are definates


----------



## Smiffy (May 15, 2018)

Club have just confirmed that we have the barbecue afterwards this year, so nice and relaxed on the dress code


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 15, 2018)

Room for a mate if he fancies it Smiffy?


----------



## Leftie (May 15, 2018)

Looks like AndyN may not make it.


----------



## Smiffy (May 16, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Room for a mate if he fancies it Smiffy?
		
Click to expand...

Yes Rob


----------



## Smiffy (May 16, 2018)

Leftie said:



			Looks like AndyN may not make it.
		
Click to expand...

Is that a definite withdrawal Rog???
oo:


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 16, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Room for a mate if he fancies it Smiffy?
		
Click to expand...




Smiffy said:



			Yes Rob
		
Click to expand...

You're Rob, I'm Rich..........


----------



## Smiffy (May 16, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			You're Rob, I'm Rich.......... 

Click to expand...

Bugger. I had Full Throttle on my mind.....
oo:


----------



## Smiffy (May 16, 2018)

Confirmed "Smart Casual" for evening meal.
Cushty.


----------



## spongebob59 (May 16, 2018)

90% for this now, just got to sort somewhere to stay Thursday night 

any suggestions ?


----------



## full_throttle (May 16, 2018)

plenty to choose from here

https://www.trivago.co.uk/?aDateRan...ViewType=0&bIsSeoPage=false&bIsSitemap=false&

or 

https://www.trivago.co.uk/?aDateRan...ViewType=0&bIsSeoPage=false&bIsSitemap=false&


----------



## full_throttle (May 16, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			Bugger. I had Full Throttle on my mind.....
oo:
		
Click to expand...



kno...................


----------



## Smiffy (May 17, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			You're Rob, I'm Rich.......... 

Click to expand...

Have you got a name yet mate??? (The friend, not you.... I know you're Rich)......

*1 Smiffy
2 Fish
3 Papas1982
4 Chrisd
5 Norrin Radd
6 Dando
7 Heronsghyll
8 Robin
9 Guy
10 Midnight
11 Philthefragger
12 Sandmagnet
13 BlueinMunich
14 Leftie
15 Dhan
16 Chisteve
17 Golfmmad
18 Swingalot
19 Paperboy
20 PieMan
21 Grumpyjock
22 FullThrottle
23 Lurch



Possible
Spongebob59

*


----------



## spongebob59 (May 17, 2018)

Now confirmed Smiffy.
Need a deposit or anything ?


----------



## Smiffy (May 17, 2018)

spongebob59 said:



			Now confirmed Smiffy.
Need a deposit or anything ?
		
Click to expand...

No mate pay on the day x


----------



## Smiffy (May 25, 2018)

Need to confirm numbers with Cooden soon.
Please could you all confirm that you are still coming along, would be much appreciated.
Rob


----------



## chrisd (May 25, 2018)

I'm still in thanks Rob


----------



## Chisteve (May 25, 2018)

I'm in thanks


----------



## Fish (May 25, 2018)

100%, hotel booked, The Harp forewarned :cheers:


----------



## Paperboy (May 25, 2018)

Still in Rob. Handicap is 18 now


----------



## Fish (May 25, 2018)

Paperboy said:



			Still in Rob. Handicap is 18 now 

Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve got to give you a shot ðŸ˜³ you been giving brown envelopes to the HS ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Paperboy (May 25, 2018)

Fish said:



			Iâ€™ve got to give you a shot  you been giving brown envelopes to the HS
		
Click to expand...

It's what I played off in Scotland. Made 30 points on the New course that was it!

My handicap is inactive tbh.


----------



## Smiffy (May 26, 2018)

1 Smiffy
2 Fish
3 Papas1982
4 Chrisd
5 Norrin Radd
6 Dando
7 Heronsghyll
8 Robin
9 Guy
10 Midnight
11 Spongebob59
12 Sandmagnet
13 BlueinMunich
14 Leftie
15 Dhan
16 Chisteve
17 Golfmmad
18 Swingalot
19 Paperboy
20 PieMan
21 Grumpyjock
22 FullThrottle
23 Lurch

In at number 11 Spongebob


----------



## 94tegsi (May 29, 2018)

Hi,

I have just realised that I put in a holiday request for this when I first enquired and have done nothing with it since! 

Any spaces still available?!


----------



## Smiffy (May 31, 2018)

94tegsi said:



			Hi,

I have just realised that I put in a holiday request for this when I first enquired and have done nothing with it since! 

Any spaces still available?! 

Click to expand...

No problem. All welcome.
1 Smiffy
2 Fish
3 Papas1982
4 Chrisd
5 Norrin Radd
6 Dando
7 Heronsghyll
8 Robin
9 Guy
10 Midnight
11 Spongebob59
12 Sandmagnet
13 BlueinMunich
14 Leftie
15 Dhan
16 Chisteve
17 Golfmmad
18 Swingalot
19 Paperboy
20 PieMan
21 Grumpyjock
22 FullThrottle
23 Lurch
24 94tegsi


----------



## PieMan (May 31, 2018)

Sorry mate - I'm now out of this one I'm afraid. Shame as it's a great day and one of my faves &#128554;


----------



## Leftie (May 31, 2018)

No pie (bbq) - no PieMan.

Both will be missed. 

Can I have his portion Smiffy 




Shame you can't make it Paul.


----------



## 94tegsi (Jun 1, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			No problem. All welcome.

24 94tegsi
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Smiffy.


I will most likely drive down the night before then. Does anyone have any suggestions on accommodation? 

Cheers

Martin


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 1, 2018)

i got two nights in eastbourne for under Â£100, and it's only 20 mintes from the course

premier inn or travel lodge willingdon grove

if your travalling from the east then hastings may be a bette option


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 2, 2018)

94tegsi said:



			Cheers Smiffy.


I will most likely drive down the night before then. Does anyone have any suggestions on accommodation? 

Cheers

Martin
		
Click to expand...

Have a word with Robin (Fish).


----------



## 94tegsi (Jun 7, 2018)

Booked a hotel next to the course for thu/fri nights.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 8, 2018)

Confirmed so far. Please could you let me know if you are definitely coming along? Much appreciated.

1 Smiffy  (confirmed)
2 Fish  (confirmed)
3 Papas1982
4 Chrisd  (confirmed)
5 Norrin Radd
6 Dando
7 Heronsghyll  (confirmed)
8 Robin  (confirmed)
9 Guy  (confirmed)
10 Midnight
11 Spongebob59 (confirmed)
12 Sandmagnet
13 BlueinMunich
14 Leftie  (confirmed)
15 Dhan  (confirmed)
16 Chisteve  (confirmed)
17 Golfmmad
18 Swingalot
19 Paperboy  (confirmed)
20 FullThrottle (confirmed)
21 Lurch (confirmed)
22 94tegsi (confirmed)


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 9, 2018)

1 Smiffy (confirmed)
2 Fish (confirmed)
3 Papas1982
4 Chrisd (confirmed)
5 Norrin Radd
6 Dando
7 Heronsghyll (confirmed)
8 Robin (confirmed)
9 Guy (confirmed)
10 Midnight
11 Spongebob59 (confirmed)
12 Sandmagnet
13 BlueinMunich (confirmed)
14 Leftie (confirmed)
15 Dhan (confirmed)
16 Chisteve (confirmed)
17 Golfmmad
18 Swingalot
19 Paperboy (confirmed)
20 FullThrottle (confirmed)
21 Lurch (confirmed)
22 94tegsi (confirmed)


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 9, 2018)

1 Smiffy (confirmed)
2 Fish (confirmed)
3 Papas1982
4 Chrisd (confirmed)
5 Norrin Radd
6 Dando
7 Heronsghyll (confirmed)
8 Robin (confirmed)
9 Guy (confirmed)
10 Midnight (confirmed) 
11 Spongebob59 (confirmed)
12 Sandmagnet
13 BlueinMunich (confirmed)
14 Leftie (confirmed)
15 Dhan (confirmed)
16 Chisteve (confirmed)
17 Golfmmad
18 Swingalot
19 Paperboy (confirmed)
20 FullThrottle (confirmed)
21 Lurch (confirmed)
22 94tegsi (confirmed)


----------



## Golfmmad (Jun 9, 2018)

Golfmmad is now confirmed. :whoo:


----------



## Dando (Jun 9, 2018)

Sorry Smiffy but Iâ€™m going to drop out as after waiting over 2 months for an mri on my shoulder Iâ€™ve finally naaly had an appointment come through for this date! :angry:


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jun 9, 2018)

im in Rob ,need a buggy though. looking forward to this.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 10, 2018)

1 Smiffy (confirmed)
2 Fish (confirmed)
3 Papas1982
4 Chrisd (confirmed)
5 Norrin Radd (confirmed)
6 Dando
7 Heronsghyll (confirmed)
8 Robin (confirmed)
9 Guy (confirmed)
10 Midnight (confirmed) 
11 Spongebob59 (confirmed)
12 94tegsi (confirmed)
13 BlueinMunich (confirmed)
14 Leftie (confirmed)
15 Dhan (confirmed)
16 Chisteve (confirmed)
17 Golfmmad (confirmed)
18 Swingalot
19 Paperboy (confirmed)
20 FullThrottle (confirmed)
21 Lurch (confirmed)


----------



## Leftie (Jun 10, 2018)

Looks like AndyN can now make it if there is a space available.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 10, 2018)

Leftie said:



			Looks like AndyN can now make it if there is a space available.
		
Click to expand...

Looks like Dando's dropped out in post #74, not sure Smiffy's seen it.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 11, 2018)

Leftie said:



			Looks like AndyN can now make it if there is a space available.
		
Click to expand...

No problems Rog...

1 Smiffy (confirmed)
2 Fish (confirmed)
3 AndyN (confirmed)
4 Chrisd (confirmed)
5 Norrin Radd (confirmed)
6 Lurch (confirmed)
7 Heronsghyll (confirmed)
8 Robin (confirmed)
9 Guy (confirmed)
10 Midnight (confirmed) 
11 Spongebob59 (confirmed)
12 94tegsi (confirmed)
13 BlueinMunich (confirmed)
14 Leftie (confirmed)
15 Dhan (confirmed)
16 Chisteve (confirmed)
17 Golfmmad (confirmed)
18 Swingalot
19 Paperboy (confirmed)
20 FullThrottle (confirmed)

Just Swingalot to confirm. But his "inbox" is full.
Can somebody phone him if they have his number please???


----------



## chrisd (Jun 11, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			Just Swingalot to confirm. But his "inbox" is full.
Can somebody phone him if they have his number please???
		
Click to expand...

I'll text him today Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 11, 2018)

chrisd said:



			I'll text him today Rob
		
Click to expand...

Much appreciated.
Cheers Chris
:thup:


----------



## Swingalot (Jun 11, 2018)

Sorry Rob for the delay. I'm in mate, got to defend my Cooden title.................as its the only thing I've won for ages !


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 12, 2018)

*1 Smiffy 
2 Fish 
3 AndyN 
4 Chrisd 
5 Norrin Radd 
6 Lurch 
7 Heronsghyll 
8 Robin 
9 Guy 
10 Midnight 
11 Spongebob59 
12 94tegsi 
13 BlueinMunich 
14 Leftie 
15 Dhan
16 Chisteve 
17 Golfmmad 
18 Swingalot
19 Paperboy 
20 FullThrottle 

**Now confirmed at 20. Could really do with one more player so that we have a perfect number for the 3 ball competition.......
Any last minute "takers?"*


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 13, 2018)

Unless anybody has any other ideas I might have to change things this year to have two separate individual competitions morning and afternoon.
I like the idea of the team event in the morning, but with the odd number that we have, it means having a twoball leading off, and I don't think there is any way to incorporate that into the competition.
The team event was going to be.... best score of three on holes 1-6, best two scores on holes 7-12 and all three on the last 6 holes.
Anybody got any ideas?????
Rob


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 13, 2018)

Can't we go off in four balls?


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 13, 2018)

You can do that with fireballs :

Best 2,1-6
Best 3, 7-12
All 4 13-18.

Or switch around so a bit more pressure on the final stretch ?


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 13, 2018)

Paperboy said:



			Can't we go off in four balls?
		
Click to expand...

I'll check but I don't think we're allowed.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 14, 2018)

Paperboy said:



			Can't we go off in four balls?
		
Click to expand...

I have emailed the Secretary to find out if we can go out as fours in the morning, reverting back to three's in the afternoon. Hopefully he'll "play ball" so I will let you know what they say.
This will allow us to still hold our team competition.
The afternoon round, as usual, will be an individual comp.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 14, 2018)

We will be playing in 4 balls in the morning but reverting back to 3's in the afternoon. So we can still have our team event lads. Will sort some kind of batting order out over the next couple of days and post.
Rob


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 14, 2018)

Rob, do you need help with anything on the day?

I should be there early enough to help polish off a few bacon rolls :ears:


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 15, 2018)

full_throttle said:



			Rob, do you need help with anything on the day?

I should be there early enough to help polish off a few bacon rolls :ears:
		
Click to expand...

If you could collect the cash for the prize fund Rob that would be great. Fiver off of everybody?

Sophie has sent through the "menu" for the evening barbecue.....

*I can confirm the BBQ menu for next week as well it will be:*
*5oz Beef Burger*
*Pork & Leek Sausages*
*Chicken Kebab With Pitta Bread*
*Potato Salad*
*Green Salad*
*Burger Buns & Crusty Bread*
*Strawberry Cheesecake*
*Or Strawberry Pavlova.*
*Â£12 Per Person*
*Regards*
*Sophie*


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 15, 2018)

Just another reminder.....

*Please could you make sure that you either bring "cash" or cheque for payment on the day.* 
I have to go up and pay the secretary during the break for lunch, and I don't really want to be messing around with various debit/credit cards.
As far as I can recall, the cost will be Â£70.00 per person but I will confirm this within the next few days. This price includes everything (inc. the barbecue).
Ta


----------



## heronsghyll (Jun 17, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			We will be playing in 4 balls in the morning but reverting back to 3's in the afternoon. So we can still have our team event lads. Will sort some kind of batting order out over the next couple of days and post.
Rob
		
Click to expand...

Rob,

Any chance you could join our 3 x ball to make up the 4 in the morning?

It would be great to play with you again. Itâ€™s been a long time.....

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## Chisteve (Jun 18, 2018)

Hi all what time are you planning to arrive there


----------



## heronsghyll (Jun 18, 2018)

Chisteve said:



			Hi all what time are you planning to arrive there
		
Click to expand...

Normally the first tee is around 9.30.  

Most people arrive between 8am and 9am for the coffee, bacon rolls and the start of the banter! That will give you time for a practice Putt etc


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 18, 2018)

Don't be shy, I'll be wondering around asking for Â£5 to go into the prize fund, 


as a side note, Rob, can you split me and my mate up as we are playing the day before and on the Sunday together.


----------



## heronsghyll (Jun 18, 2018)

full_throttle said:



			Don't be shy, I'll be wondering around asking for Â£5 to go into the prize fund, 


as a side note, Rob, can you split me and my mate up as we are playing the day before and on the Sunday together.
		
Click to expand...

Do you think you will have fallen out by then? ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸŒï¸ðŸŒï¸ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 19, 2018)

Based on requests, I have come up with the following order of play for the morning rounds...

*1 Robin, Guy, Heronsghyll, Smiffy*
*2 Paperboy, Swingalot, Chrisd, BlueinMunich*
*3 Leftie, Dhan, AndyN, Lurch*
*4 Golfmmad, Full Throttle, Fish, Norrin Radd*
*5 94tegsi, Midnight, Chisteve, Spongebob59 *


----------



## Fish (Jun 19, 2018)

Thatâ€™s got to be smallest turnout Iâ€™ve seen for years ðŸ¤”


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 19, 2018)

Fish said:



			Thatâ€™s got to be smallest turnout Iâ€™ve seen for years ï¤”
		
Click to expand...

Not the best Robin, but we normally have 24 or so, so only one group short.
I think the most we've ever had was about 28 when I first started it.
Ray Taylor (normally a "regular) can't make it this year, and LIG (another) has disappeared from the radar.
Never mind.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 19, 2018)

Lets hope my very passable Douglas Bader  impersonation  disappears after I play my 7th game in 11 days tomorrow. &#129296;


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 19, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Lets hope my very passable Douglas Bader  impersonation  disappears after I play my 7th game in 11 days tomorrow. &#63760;
		
Click to expand...

I am walking around like C-3PO at the moment Chris.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jun 19, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			I am walking around like C-3PO at the moment Chris.


Click to expand...

thats why i have ordered a buggy ,torn calf muscle


----------



## chrisd (Jun 19, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			I am walking around like C-3PO at the moment Chris.


Click to expand...

But with a huge smile on your face Rob!


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 19, 2018)

A huge something Chris..... I'm still thinking of that Peruvian receptionist


----------



## heronsghyll (Jun 19, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			Based on requests, I have come up with the following order of play for the morning rounds...

*1 Robin, Guy, Heronsghyll, Smiffy*
*2 Paperboy, Swingalot, Chrisd, BlueinMunich*
*3 Leftie, Dhan, AndyN, Lurch*
*4 Golfmmad, Full Throttle, Fish, Norrin Radd*
*5 94tegsi, Midnight, Chisteve, Spongebob59 *

Click to expand...

Awesome - looks good. Also as 5 x 4â€™s we are more likely to finish closer together! More social.....


----------



## Fish (Jun 19, 2018)

Norrin Radd said:



			thats why i have ordered a buggy ,torn calf muscle
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ll share that with you ðŸ‘


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 19, 2018)

As a first timer I've a couple of questions :

1) Anywhere we can charge trolley batteries over lunch ?
2) Smart trainers allowed in the clubhouse and do we need to change for the evening BBQ ?


----------



## chrisd (Jun 19, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			A huge something Chris..... I'm still thinking of that Peruvian receptionist 

Click to expand...

Me too, she managed to make a happy man very old  &#128513;


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 19, 2018)

spongebob59 said:



			As a first timer I've a couple of questions :

1) Anywhere we can charge trolley batteries over lunch ?
2) Smart trainers allowed in the clubhouse and do we need to change for the evening BBQ ?
		
Click to expand...

Which trolley have you got?
Trainers allowed and smart casual for barbecue... Clean shirt????


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 19, 2018)

Go kart


----------



## chrisd (Jun 19, 2018)

I've got a lithium battery I'd probably like to charge too Rob or maybe use a buggy for one 18 round


----------



## Golfmmad (Jun 19, 2018)

Fish said:



			Iâ€™ll share that with you ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Sorry mate its already taken, age before beauty yer know! oo:


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 19, 2018)

chrisd said:



			I've got a lithium battery I'd probably like to charge too Rob or maybe use a buggy for one 18 round
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like we have the same issue, aimpoint buddy !


----------



## Fish (Jun 19, 2018)

Iâ€™ve always brought my battery into the club and plugged it in whilst eating just to give it a top up, itâ€™s always got me round there for 2 rounds.


----------



## Leftie (Jun 19, 2018)

Go Kart Lithium 18 hole battery should do 36 at Cooden - mine did it last year with bags of ooomph to spare.  It's pretty flat most of the time so if you are worried, you could always push a bit occasionally to help it out.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 20, 2018)

spongebob59 said:



			Go kart
		
Click to expand...

I've got a "normal" Go Kart battery you could borrow for the 2nd 18 if it will fit.
Let me know, 'cos it will need charging after Old Pines.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 20, 2018)

Thanks for the offer, but will bring charger and try and top up over lunch.


----------



## Fish (Jun 20, 2018)

Iâ€™m all packed and will be on the road at 6am tomorrow morning. 

Should be clear of Poole by around 9.30 - 10.00 then driving across to Bexhill on Sea where I should arrive about 12.00 - 12.30, then Iâ€™ll be perched at the bar in The Harp ðŸºðŸ»ðŸº

For those coming the day before feel free to join me for beers and a curry ðŸºðŸ½ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 20, 2018)

all set here, 10am start tomorro with a stop at Crownorough Beacon on the way down.


Safe journey folks


----------



## Swingalot (Jun 20, 2018)

Looking forward to the day. Sorry if I missed it, but what time are we meeting and teeing off etc.?


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 21, 2018)

Swingalot said:



			Looking forward to the day. Sorry if I missed it, but what time are we meeting and teeing off etc.?
		
Click to expand...

Same time we have for the last 18 years Geezer.
I'll be there from 8, tee off is 9.30


----------



## Swingalot (Jun 21, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			Same time we have for the last 18 years Geezer.
I'll be there from 8, tee off is 9.30


Click to expand...

Mate I canâ€™t remember what I did yesterday let alone last year.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 21, 2018)

Swingalot said:



			Mate I canâ€™t remember what I did yesterday let alone last year. 

Click to expand...

Join the club mush!!
Weather forecast looking very good for tomorrow.
Please can I remind everybody to either bring *cash* or *cheque* for payment? No cards I'm sorry to say. It get's too confusing with cards!
Just waiting for confirmation that it's still Â£70.00 per player.


----------



## Fish (Jun 21, 2018)

The Eagle has Landed, on it....&#127866;&#127866;&#127866;


----------



## chrisd (Jun 21, 2018)

Swingalot said:



			Mate I canâ€™t remember what I did yesterday let alone last year. 

Click to expand...

You'll be a shoe in for the Old Farts next year thenðŸ‘


----------



## PieMan (Jun 21, 2018)

Fish said:



			The Eagle has Landed, on it....&#127866;&#127866;&#127866;
		
Click to expand...

And in bed by 8.30................!!!   

Sorry I cannot be there - hope everyone has a cracking day!


----------



## Swingalot (Jun 21, 2018)

Fish said:



			The Eagle has Landed, on it....&#55356;&#57210;&#55356;&#57210;&#55356;&#57210;
		
Click to expand...

Some of us are at work Fish, last thing we need is you gloating about being down the boozer :cheers:

Make sure you pace yourself, don't want to see that soft baby draw under threat.........


----------



## Swingalot (Jun 21, 2018)

chrisd said:



			You'll be a shoe in for the Old Farts next year then&#55357;&#56397;
		
Click to expand...

Which I assume you have life membership for


----------



## chrisd (Jun 21, 2018)

Swingalot said:



			Which I assume you have life membership for 

Click to expand...

Let's face it, I ain't ever getting into the Whippersnappers team , not never &#128512;


----------



## Swingalot (Jun 21, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Let's face it, I ain't ever getting into the Whippersnappers team , not never &#55357;&#56832;
		
Click to expand...

I wonder if anyone has ever 'out grown' the Old Farts team...................Surely you can't be too old for the old farts team...........can you.............


----------



## chrisd (Jun 21, 2018)

Swingalot said:



			I wonder if anyone has ever 'out grown' the Old Farts team...................Surely you can't be too old for the old farts team...........can you.............
		
Click to expand...

Well, Rosecott has the be older than Methuselah, so I guess not


----------



## Fish (Jun 21, 2018)

PieMan said:



			And in bed by 8.30................!!!   

Sorry I cannot be there - hope everyone has a cracking day!
		
Click to expand...




Swingalot said:



			Some of us are at work Fish, last thing we need is you gloating about being down the boozer :cheers:

Make sure you pace yourself, don't want to see that soft baby draw under threat.........

Click to expand...

Averaging 3 pints p/hr, could be a lot earlier than 8.30 ðŸ˜œ

This Harveyâ€™s is a great ðŸº


----------



## Fish (Jun 21, 2018)

Iâ€™m Spartacus ðŸ˜œðŸ˜œðŸºðŸºðŸ»ðŸ» hic


----------



## 94tegsi (Jun 21, 2018)

Just got to Cooden Beach Hotel. See you in the morning!

Is the course walking distance from here?


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 22, 2018)

Yep. Go out of the front door, turn left and it's about 300 yards up the road!!


----------



## Fish (Jun 22, 2018)

Sore head &#128543;


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 22, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Let's face it, I ain't ever getting into the Whippersnappers team , not never ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

You wouldnâ€™t want to join the losers would you Chris , 
They can keep imurg too 

Have a great day guysðŸ‘


----------



## Leftie (Jun 22, 2018)

Great day as always.  Well done Smiffy. :thup:


----------



## chrisd (Jun 22, 2018)

Most enjoyable day at a good course. Cheers Smiffy.


----------



## Midnight (Jun 22, 2018)

Young Smiffy,

Thanks for organising another quality day at a cracking course. Thanks to my playing partners for putting up with some good stuff and loads of crap from my game.

Look forward to next year. &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Crow (Jun 22, 2018)

Scores on the doors please?

Highs and lows? Glories and tragedies? Pathos and comedy? 
In other words a bit of detail on the day's events please.


----------



## Fish (Jun 23, 2018)

Crow said:



			Scores on the doors please?

Highs and lows? Glories and tragedies? Pathos and comedy? 
In other words a bit of detail on the day's events please. 

Click to expand...

What goes on on tour stays on tour &#128521;

Good to see some new forumites. 

Thanks Smiffy, great day as always, get it booked for next year but with a decent gap away from Forest Pines &#128077;


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 23, 2018)

Woken up with terrible feeling of nauseousness.


Anyone else????


----------



## Fish (Jun 23, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			Woken up with terrible feeling of nauseousness.


Anyone else????


Click to expand...

I donâ€™t feel too clever, sat on end of bed drinking a sweet tea, think itâ€™s sun stroke ðŸ˜Ÿ

I was struggling the last half of the 2nd round, even after an extended stay in the toilet ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 23, 2018)

Fish said:



			I donâ€™t feel too clever, sat on end of bed drinking a sweet tea, think itâ€™s sun stroke ï˜Ÿ

I was struggling the last half of the 2nd round, even after an extended stay in the toilet ï˜œ
		
Click to expand...

I woke up about 1.30-2.00 feeling I was going to oink up.
Still feel a bit "gutsy".
Hope it wasn't the bbq


----------



## Chisteve (Jun 23, 2018)

Great day yesterday most enjoyable course and company and feeling good this morning and looking forward to playing later


----------



## chrisd (Jun 23, 2018)

Only feeling  dog tired after so much golf  in the last couple of weeks Rob, certainly not sick. 

Enjoyed the day with Blue in Munich, Paperboy and Swing alot and seeing old and new forum members.


----------



## heronsghyll (Jun 23, 2018)

Ditto what everyone says,

Another great day out, superb weather and as always THE BEST society day of the year. Well organised, great course, very welcoming staff, great value, good company etc. 

Rob, please organise again and remember Guy, Robin and I are definite attendees.

Cheers again......


----------



## Midnight (Jun 23, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			I woke up about 1.30-2.00 feeling I was going to oink up.
Still feel a bit "gutsy".
Hope it wasn't the bbq


Click to expand...

I ate loads mate and I feel great.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 23, 2018)

heronsghyll said:



			Ditto what everyone says,

Another great day out, superb weather and as always THE BEST society day of the year. Well organised, great course, very welcoming staff, great value, good company etc. 

Rob, please organise again and remember Guy, Robin and I are definite attendees.

Cheers again......
		
Click to expand...

Good to see you, Robin, Guy and the other tosspot win the team competition Dave


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 23, 2018)

Thanks for organising Smiffy, cracking course and great day.
Nice to put some faces to some of the forum names.
Thanks to Guy,Martin and Steve for your company over the day.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jun 23, 2018)

Would like to thank Smiffy for organising and my playing partners for the day [Fish,Full throttle and Golfmad] ,the course was in great condition and the greens were nice and smooth with the ball holding a line and not bouncing about when putting.
  my game was on show as most if not all of it was used ,the good slightly outweighing the bad.the morning round being the team event was as always great fun and i was really enjoying it until the last hole where a vicious socket rocket by Rob [full throttle] hit me on the foot breaking my big toe .and yes it bloody hurt like hell .
   being the soldier that i am i played the afternoon and managed to hit a few more gooduns as opposed to baduns scoring a reasonable 32pts, ,unfortunately it gave me a fair bit of pain when i took my golf shoe off and couldnt stay for the bbq ,a trip to A&E ensued where the broken toe verdict was given. not that they did anything for me ,just take a couple of pain killers .
 All in all a great days golf with new and old aquaintances made ,the weather was glorious and the company even better . Thanks Rob for a great day ,put me in for next year.:thup:


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 23, 2018)

Smiffy, your a leg end, 

another day with great company on a well present golf course. Â£4 won from side bets now safely in the Guide Dogs for the Blind charity tin.

thanks to Norrin Radd, Golfmad and Fish for your company, apologies for my golf, some good and some not so

the staff couldn't have bee more welcoming and I enjoyed the BBQ too much, I only had room for a small slice of triple chocolate cake


Finally apologies to Norrin for the shank that resulted in his injury.


despite the distance if the dates fit both myself and Lurch will be back


----------



## heronsghyll (Jun 23, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			I woke up about 1.30-2.00 feeling I was going to oink up.
Still feel a bit "gutsy".
Hope it wasn't the bbq


Click to expand...

Hey me too, I think it was a bit too much sun. I donâ€™t think it was the bbq, just too much sun.  Had a very lazy day doing nothing and at last feel a bit better.


----------



## 94tegsi (Jun 23, 2018)

Just to reiterate what everyone else has said. Was a great day out, thanks to all involved.

Played ok in the morning, but it went all to pot in the afternoon... but all that really matters is my drive and pitching wedge to 6â€™ on the par 5 18th! 
...of course I missed the putt!


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 24, 2018)

Fish said:



			Thanks Smiffy, great day as always, *get it booked for next year but with a decent gap away from Forest Pines* &#62541;
		
Click to expand...

I'll be looking to book at a later date next year Robin.
After what happened last year with me missing out on Forest Pines at the last minute, I had to make sure I booked a weeks holiday this year, so it kinda "worked" for me but can understand your sentiments, and appreciate the travelling around you, (and others), had to do to make both meets.
I'll be in touch with Cooden over the course of the next week and will be aiming at late July or early August if possible. With Forest Pines being the end of June there will be enough "separation" but as I say, point taken mate


----------



## lurch (Jun 24, 2018)

Great day of golf once again, thanks for organising the weather sun and breeze. Good lunch and great barbeque as other only left room for 1 slice of cake. Almost recovered from sun burn to legs.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 26, 2018)

Fish said:



			Thanks Smiffy, great day as always, *get it booked for next year but with a decent gap away from Forest Pines* &#62541;
		
Click to expand...

All booked for Friday 19th July.
That's nearly a three week gap from Forest Pines Robin, hope that's okay???


----------



## Fish (Jun 26, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			All booked for Friday 19th July.
That's nearly a three week gap from Forest Pines Robin, hope that's okay???


Click to expand...

In the diary and sent email to my guest house :thup:

I'm not drinking next time, I played a blinder when I got back in a comp winning Â£75 for coming 4th in a full field on a course not played before.

I'm going to start training now for Cooden 2019


----------



## Swingalot (Jun 26, 2018)

Well done Smiffy, another top forum meet and yet again the weather was superb. I will do my best to make next year and this time be able to hang around afterwards as the BBQ was very appealing as I sat in my car and shot off to get back for family duties!

Great trip for those who have not done it, get your name down for 2019!


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 26, 2018)

will have to get HID permission first, as it's our Wedding Anniversary that day. 

sod it, count me in


----------



## lurch (Jun 29, 2018)

Booked it into diary now to save up


----------

